# Alfry's 1000!!!



## Artrella

Grande Alfry!!!  ​
*   Festicciola!!!   *​


----------



## Doina

Congratulations, Alfry!!!

I've really learned some Italian from your posts, thanks.


----------



## Alfry

Doina said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Alfry!!!
> 
> I've really learned some Italian from your posts, thanks.


Thank you, all of you.

Kisses, chaste kisses to everyone


----------



## lauranazario

Auguri, Alfry!
It's certainly a joy to see so many people reaching milestones in WR. 

Caribbean cheers,
LN


----------



## Silvia

Come sempre... arrivo tardi all'appello!  Ma l'importante è esserci!

Il tuo apporto è prezioso e soprattutto carico d'impegno, sebbene con qualche, ehm, divagazione gratuita...    

*Tanti auguri x il millesimo post!*​


----------



## walnut

Evviva, Alfry e grazie per il tuo contributo assiduo e sempre sorridente. Sto imparando un sacco di cose grazie ai tuoi post!!!! E come ha detto Artella: 

   FESTICCIOLA!!!!    

Ciao! Walnut


----------



## Leopold

Hey alfruzzo, complimenti e ringraziamenti. 

 L.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Alfry for completing your 1000 posts.


----------



## badger

*Congratulations Alfry on breaking the one thousand barrier*​


----------



## DDT

Che sorpresa, Alfry, mi sono assentato un momento e 6 già over quota 1000...che storia!!! 






DDT


----------



## vachecow

MOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## lsp

Meglio tardi che mai, aggiungo il mio elogio a questo adorazione abbondante e giustificata (e ritorno domani per congratularti apena in tempo per il post numero 2000 a questo ritmo!). Grazie sul serio per tutto il tuo aiuto e entusiasmo.

And even in this, I welcome your corrections!

X (chaste, by your example),
Lsp


----------



## Sybil

Well, Alfry, 

I haven't been here long, but I do think you're one of the most outgoing and helpful members of this forum. Keep it up, Alfry, ('cause I need you, e-hem, that is, I need your expertise in the areas I need help with 

bear hug and baci (friendly, of course, on the cheeks)


----------



## Graziella

silviap said:
			
		

> Come sempre... arrivo tardi all'appello!  Ma l'importante è esserci!
> 
> Il tuo apporto è prezioso e soprattutto carico d'impegno, sebbene con qualche, ehm, divagazione gratuita...
> 
> *Tanti auguri x il millesimo post!*​



Anch'io sempre in ritardo, purtroppo!
"Meglio tardi che mai" e sono d'accordo con quello che ha detto la nostra benemerita Silvia. Ma tolgo quello di "divagazione gratuita" 
Un baccione.


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> Well, Alfry,
> 
> I haven't been here long, but I do think you're one of the most outgoing and helpful members of this forum. Keep it up, Alfry, ('cause I need you, e-hem, that is, I need your expertise in the areas I need help with
> 
> bear hug and baci (friendly, of course, on the cheeks)


be'...che dire?.. mi fate emozionare
well... what can I say?.. you all are moving me deeply

grazie a tutti


----------



## Alfry

Graziella said:
			
		

> Anch'io sempre in ritardo, purtroppo!
> "Meglio tardi che mai" e sono d'accordo con quello che ha detto la nostra benemerita Silvia. Ma tolgo quello di "divagazione gratuita"
> Un baccione.


Grazie Graziella 
thank you Graziella (in Italian it's so funny to say so)

ma devo ammettere che Silvia purtroppo (per me) ha ragione
but I must concede that Silvia is unfortunately (for me) right


sono un divagatore (il divagatore mascherato, una specie di nuovo supereroe, che ne dite?)
I'm a wanderer (the masked wanderer, or the wonderful wanderer, sort of new super hero, what about that?


----------



## Graziella

alfry said:
			
		

> Grazie Graziella
> thank you Graziella (in Italian it's so funny to say so)
> 
> ma devo ammettere che Silvia purtroppo (per me) ha ragione
> but I must concede that Silvia is unfortunately (for me) right
> 
> 
> sono un divagatore (il divagatore mascherato, una specie di nuovo supereroe, che ne dite?)
> I'm a wanderer (the masked wanderer, or the wonderful wanderer, sort of new super hero, what about that?



No, no dire cosí, sei il ragazzo che tutta mamma vuole avere!!! O che tutta zia ammira! 
E hai perso l'oportunitá per avere il pensiero. Se n'é giá andata.!
Il mio regalo questa frase "Learning is finding out what you already know"
and of course a giant chocolate box will be sent next time.
A presto!


----------

